# Slip bobbers



## chazrull (Jun 22, 2013)

New to using these - the string you use to keep them in place loosens and moves after a while. I've seen different types of bobber stops in the stores...

What's your favorite bobber stop or do you have any tricks for using the tied stops?


----------



## gillhunter (Jun 22, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319744#p319744 said:


> chazrull » Today, 12:04[/url]"]New to using these - the string you use to keep them in place loosens and moves after a while. I've seen different types of bobber stops in the stores...
> 
> What's your favorite bobber stop or do you have any tricks for using the tied stops?



"The Grabber" These are the best I've ever used. They are made by RCG products in Cassopolis, MI. They are in all the local bait shops in that area, I haven't been able to find them down south. I usually pick up a whole card when I am in the area. 

No tricks other than wetting the knock before you pull it tight. They will loosen up over time, but I have usually replaced the line or had to re-rig before they do. :LOL2:

If anyone knows where to find these in Georgia, let me know.


----------



## earl60446 (Jun 22, 2013)

I usually tie a few more wraps and knots in them, cinch em down real tight, they seem to work. Some are made out of wire but I have not used them. Dental floss will work if making your own.
Tim


----------



## BDS05 (Jul 1, 2013)

Just pull the lines tight. I've never had a prob.


----------

